# Public Number State water snapper



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

While every one is running across the gulf for their snapper I'm getting my clients on these at the 3 barges, Tex and freighter. LoL

Believe it or not, the 3 barges was LOADED with big sows yesterday!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what counts putting your clients on some good fish & seeing the smiles on their faces.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Surely you're yanking our chain. I dove the barges on Thursday and it had hundreds and hundreds of 4-6" snapper but not a single sow. Then again...maybe I was on the wrong one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Surely you're yanking our chain. I dove the barges on Thursday and it had hundreds and hundreds of 4-6" snapper but not a single sow. Then again...maybe I was on the wrong one.


I can't believe you would ever think another fisherman would tell fish stories!
:no::whistling:


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never seen any legal snapper caught on the barges......I go there for bait sometimes!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I would like to formally apologize to the Three Barges Wreck for saying that it never holds keeper snapper.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

ShurKetch said:


> I've never seen any legal snapper caught on the barges......I go there for bait sometimes!


I've seen some studs on it...just not when I could shoot em.


----------



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd run to state waters if the entire army was coming out to get me to.
Ha nice fish and trip


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> I can't believe you would ever think another fisherman would tell fish stories!
> :no::whistling:


No joke, I'm being 100% honest. I won t fish these areas when its crowded but i absolutely will when its not. The fish are there but they are super skittish.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Last year I fished some private spots with 3 buddies. After a long day we needed 4 fish to complete our limit...on the way home we saw about 15 or so boats on 3 barges and we had plenty of bait left over so we decided to give it a shot...while we were getting ready I saw one or 2 small snapper get caught but mostly people just sitting around sucking their thumbs...we proceded to catch 2 studs within the first 2 minutes on the spot and broke off a third...tired and close enough to our limit we called it a day. Not even on the spot for 5 minutes. I also caught my personal best AJ freelining a hardtail on 3 barges early in the day...I guess we were just holding our tongues right! :whistling:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! I will get a boat one day.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

When you first pull up on a spot use 100 or 130 mono and let it sit for awhile. If you're losing fishing its because they're swallowing the hook and not getting hooked in the corner of the mouth like circle hooks are intended to do. I'm catching 20lb fish regularly in state waters but there's a particular way to do it. 18 lb fish yesterday, 15 fish today. Gotta use some stout hooks too, had many break.


----------

